# Filing u.s. Income tax



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

First of all, I want to say how awesome it has been and still is, to have this resource available to myself and other members of this Forum. To be able to post a thread here and get first hand personal experiences, advice and suggestions is worth its weight in gold!

I have a few questions that I am hoping someone here can shed some light on. I have heard a varying degree of comments about a US Citizen filing taxes with the IRS and now that I am living here permanently, I think it is time that I address this issue.

My questions include but are not limited to:

*Does, (or should), every US Citizen living in the Philippines need to file US Income Tax forms?

*If I do not have to file, does it benefit me to file anyway?

*Is there a dollar limit on who should file and who should not? (Above a certain level you MUST file or are required to file and below that $ level you do not need to file?).

*I know I do not have to claim my VA Disability check amount but I am not sure if I have to claim my Social Security Disability. I have searched the SSA website and I cannot find if this amount needs to be claimed or not. Does anyone know if SSDI is taxable or not?

*Where might a US Citizen go to obtain the correct US Tax forms to file while living here in the Philippines?

*Which tax forms do I need to file?

*How should I file? (I am assuming that it would be done electronically since the mail system here is not very reliable here).

*If I need the assistance of a tax advisor, where can I go for tax help?

*Are there U.S. Tax experts here in the Philippines?

*When is the filing deadline? (The same as in the US? April 15th?).

And any other questions I may have overlooked...please feel free to share your thoughts, comments, concerns and suggestions. I do not need Uncle Sam breathing down my neck...

The members of this Forum have graciously made my initial enquiry, my recent move and my current transition to the Philippines very smooth and it has been so appreciated! I will certainly welcome the continued assistance each of you have shown in the past. If I have not said it lately...THANKS to each of you for all of the awesome information and suggestions each of you have shared and continue to share in both this Forum as well as in Private Messages. If you are flexible enough, please reach around and pat yourself on the back!

I would like to personally thank each of you by name but my poor memory fears that I may inadvertently forget to mention someone...so, you all know who you are...A SINCERE THANKS!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

We have an Expat Tax section here on the forum: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ that you might find helpful. In the meantime, you can take a look at IRS Publication 54, which explains the tax situation for overseas residents: http://www.irs.gov/uac/Publication-54,-Tax-Guide-for-U.S.-Citizens-and-Resident-Aliens-Abroad-1
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My only income is VA disability. It is not taxable, or reportable. So I have not filed since I quit working 3 years ago.

This year I had some income and filed... it was only $13,000 so no taxes owed... but since I made money I told them.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

The tax laws are not getting any easier............but basically, ANY income earned worldwide by an American citizen, must be reported.
Some disability and SS benefits are NOT taxable, but some are, depending on your own situation. There are also limits to income before you must file.

I will certainly visit the tax forum offered by this expat site to learn more.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Search for "IRS forms" and it should lead you to a ----.gov site where you can view and download/print out the differing forms and instructions. The instructions for each form also explains the requirements for filing. Another avenue (which I use) is to utilize turbotax to figure it out and then print out the turbotax forms but do not file through them as there has been some problems with their filing. I can then print out blank forms from the gov site and fill them in and mail them through DHL. Even though it costs 1500 Peso's to send through DHL. that is how I mail anything that has to be guaranteed to be delivered.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There's several online tax programs, I use Turbo Tax or have used it for years so I don't want to switch to another one. Funny thing is I don't need to file taxes but I do it so that they see I'm alive if that makes any sense, if not I might have to send some sort of letter into DFAS, military pay to prove I'm still alive, actually I'm not sure so I do it every year.

Online tax programs such as the one I mentioned above don't charge you till your finished and want to file so if you do your taxes it's step by step and they walk you through it all if you taxes are complicated you can upgrade and get online support I think even a chat room.

These software programs ask you all you banking and overseas questions but like I mentioned above if you have all sort of income and own several properties, have business here then you might want to hire someone.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> We have an Expat Tax section here on the forum: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ that you might find helpful. In the meantime, you can take a look at IRS Publication 54, which explains the tax situation for overseas residents: Publication 54, Tax Guide for U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad
> Cheers,
> Bev



Thanks...great info...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> We have an Expat Tax section here on the forum: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ that you might find helpful. In the meantime, you can take a look at IRS Publication 54, which explains the tax situation for overseas residents: Publication 54, Tax Guide for U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad
> Cheers,
> Bev




I tried the link to the Expat Tax Forum but it took me to a page that has no information about filing taxes. Is this link still valid and where can I find the info I need?

I browsed through all of the threads on this page and found nothing about filing US taxes...

The IRS link did work and it had the suggested forms I need but I had no success with the ExPat link.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I always use turbo tax and have never had an issue filing electronically. I typically get my tax return within a couple weeks of filing.

Turbo tax even finds a way to write off the cost of the software ($79). I have to use the Professional version so that I can file the supplemental form 2555 (Foreign Earned Income Credit) for wages I earn abroad.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

*You already have some good info and links given, but I will put a quick note on some of your questions.

I find the IRS website very search friendly so you can find everything there.*



Cebu Citizen said:


> First of all, I want to say how awesome it has been and still is, to have this resource available to myself and other members of this Forum. To be able to post a thread here and get first hand personal experiences, advice and suggestions is worth its weight in gold!
> 
> I have a few questions that I am hoping someone here can shed some light on. I have heard a varying degree of comments about a US Citizen filing taxes with the IRS and now that I am living here permanently, I think it is time that I address this issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> *You already have some good info and links given, but I will put a quick note on some of your questions.
> 
> I find the IRS website very search friendly so you can find everything there.*



Thanks for the feedback Don and Abby...great info...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

This needs to be addressed in the TAX section


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Does anyone have the active link to the tax section or tell me where I can find it? Someone sent me the link in a thread post and every time I try it I do not see anything about filing taxes for an ExPat. There was a list of various posts for several different countries but nothing listed about taxes or the US or the Philippines, etc.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've never had to do this but I found something on this here's the link:

Social Security Administration | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Irs*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Does anyone have the active link to the tax section or tell me where I can find it? Someone sent me the link in a thread post and every time I try it I do not see anything about filing taxes for an ExPat. There was a list of various posts for several different countries but nothing listed about taxes or the US or the Philippines, etc.


IRS has an International section link below:

International Taxpayers

Found this link from the US Embassy website, has more information, phone numbers:

Tax Assistance | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> IRS has an International section link below:
> 
> International Taxpayers
> 
> ...




*GREAT INFORMATION* Mcalleyboy..>Thanks! These links have some information I had been searching for but previously had not found.


----------



## USNRET (Mar 28, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> There's several online tax programs, I use Turbo Tax or have used it for years so I don't want to switch to another one. Funny thing is I don't need to file taxes but I do it so that they see I'm alive if that makes any sense, if not I might have to send some sort of letter into DFAS, military pay to prove I'm still alive, actually I'm not sure so I do it every year.
> 
> Online tax programs such as the one I mentioned above don't charge you till your finished and want to file so if you do your taxes it's step by step and they walk you through it all if you taxes are complicated you can upgrade and get online support I think even a chat room.
> 
> These software programs ask you all you banking and overseas questions but like I mentioned above if you have all sort of income and own several properties, have business here then you might want to hire someone.



You mentioned that you get paid by DFAS and dont have to file but do anyway? I am getting a mil pension and am required to file. I guess maybe your situation is different.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The law I believe states if you have income you must file even if your an old poor guy.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-tax/100428-us-taxes-e-filing-overseas.html
Expat Tax - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

here is the forum tax links


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tax*



USNRET said:


> You mentioned that you get paid by DFAS and dont have to file but do anyway? I am getting a mil pension and am required to file. I guess maybe your situation is different.


I probably don't need to but I also worked as a VITA tax rep in the Navy and from what I remember I didn't need to file taxes but there could be some sort of requirement to prove your still alive, like having to send in a certified document from DFAS to DFAS that your still kicking, I could be wrong and I'm not 100% sure so I just file every year online I get all my taxes back except the Turbo Tax charge. I'm not different from you in any way, I have no other income and rely on my monthly pension, retired in 2003. 

Could use a job though, had to put that out there.


----------

